# Bumps on the nose - anyone seen this?



## Shane&Moose (Oct 5, 2009)

My golden also use to get bumps on his nose, never behind the ears though. My thought was maybe a bee sting of some kind? i took him to the vet several times but never really left with a complete answer. I hope someone else could shed some light on this, although its been more then 9 months since the last bump i have seen.

Shane


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, that was was what we thought initially, but they have been there for 3-4 weeks now, and come and go, and there are no bees left here now as it is too cold. But they are about the same size as a bee sting, and there are maybe 4 or 5 of them at any one time, varying slightly in size, with the smallest barely noticeable. It is also possible that the rash behind is ear was unrelated, as that has now cleared, and seemed to clear with anti-biotics and creme.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like it could be puppy acne. Here is a thread that talks about it
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=53226&highlight=puppy+acne The thread has some good info on it for over the counter meds


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

I guess it is possible, but it doesn't really look like that, and he is over 2 years old, so I am not so sure. Is it possible that this can occur in a dog of this age?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah had mystery bumps on his nose for a few days. They were hard and about the size of a pea cut in half. 

They vanished as quickly as they appeared. I thought an allergy. Or bug bite(s)


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, I had the same thing. Ran to the vet, said it was something call folliculitis. Went away in a few days. Can't remember if they gave me meds or not for it, but it was nothing serious.


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

He still has the bumps, and they have been there basically for about 3-4 weeks, sometimes more obvious than other times, but always there. New ones keep popping up and then disappear after a week or so, with more appearing. All very strange really.


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

Update - the bumps are still on his nose, although the rash behind his ears has cleared. He has been on an allergy test diet for 2 weeks, and some medication. He now has a couple of extra bumps, including one close to the corner of his eye, since starting the new diet. There is one bump right in the middle of his nose that has been there throughout and is still there, although the size appears to change a bot from time to time. He has absolutely no itching though, and he doesnt seem to notice them at all, which combined with the fact that there is no improvement after 2 weeks, really make me doubt that it is a food allergy. He has another 6 weeks to go on this diet, which happens to be twice the cost of normal food and was sold to us by the vet! 
I am really get a bit frustrated, and am kind of worried that it is something more serious and the vet has missed it somehow.
Any one any ideas?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Just a crazy suggestion . . . are you a using plastic dish for his food? Might try stainless.
Good luck. It is so hard when you can't figure out what is wrong.


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

Another good suggestion, and I can see where you are coming form, but we have always used stainless. On a similar line of thought though, i have started being very aware in the last few weeks of what we use to wash his bowl, and any contact he may have with chemicals to try and rule that out. I am wracking my brains to think of any potential contaminants. I still think though that this is maybe the most likely, as it is around his nose which, being a golden, gets everywhere!


----------

